# heads up at Halfords



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Hozelock connectors are 1 pound, sprayers are 1 pound, porta shower is 5 pound, pressure washers are 20 quid! 

Keep your eyes online on 25th.


----------



## carb-uncle (May 3, 2011)

This is live now - just ordered a bunch of bits


----------



## carb-uncle (May 3, 2011)

cancel that - won't go past checkout :-(


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

just got myself a 30m hose, 2 connectors and a trigger all for £7.20. 

good spot Strothow :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

about to try through quidco!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Cheers OP, just reserved 3 x 5L sprayers at stores near me. Merry Christmas


----------



## danboy (Dec 9, 2013)

nice deals

2 guns 5 hose lock ends and 30 m hose £10.80

cheers Dan..


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheers for that OP. Can't go wrong for a 30m hose for £4.50 :thumb:


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Cheers OP, just reserved 3 x 5L sprayers at stores near me. Merry Christmas


Where did you find the sprayers??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sprayers come up if you search hozelock


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

hozelock 30m hosepipe,2 end connectors and a hose gun £7.20 starting to love halfords again!


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> sprayers come up if you search hozelock


Cheers!!! Found and reserved!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Cheers OP, just reserved 3 x 5L sprayers at stores near me. Merry Christmas


where abouts on site are they buddy? cannot find them!

EDIT* Just refreshed and responses already


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> where abouts on site are they buddy? cannot find them!
> 
> EDIT* Just refreshed and responses already


In case anyone is having trouble finding the sprayers:










http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241043_langId_-1_categoryId_255232


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> In case anyone is having trouble finding the sprayers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't deliver and are coming up as not avialble to collect in store :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Have you not tried stores further afield for reserve and collect?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Have you not tried stores further afield for reserve and collect?


Yeah tried the nearest 3 and none are allowing it  O well lol


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Just ordered 3 sprayers, 2 hoses and a bucket load of connectors and triggers for less than £25.00.
Merry Christmas to me..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

:doublesho :doublesho

I'm definitely heading down to Halfords when I get my a*** out of bed!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> I'm definitely heading down to Halfords when I get my a*** out of bed!


In the words of Matt Bianco...

Get up, get up, get out your lazy bed.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

oils are on special too

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ce||1&cm_re=10cms+sale-_-spot+1-_-halfordsoil

less 10%


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The only thing its letting me order is 1 spray gun out of 6 items, dont think i`ll bother..


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

nothing in my swindon store, disappointed 

cheers for the heads up though,
have a good one


----------



## CSully94 (Apr 15, 2013)

Loads of discounts but all out of stock at my local stores 

Thanks for the heads up any OP, have a good xmas!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ordered couple of sprayers and hose connectors. Never had one of the items I wanted but still got a good price on the 5L sprayers.

Just a quick question. Can you dilute ONR and keep it in the sprayers for a while or does It need to be done fresh each time.

Also if anyone is wanting a sprayer, I can pick one up from Dundee store and ship. Will be about £4 to post.


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cant find the 30m hose. do you think they are sold out?


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Sprayer ordered and collecting from store in an hour for £4.50!
Bargain!


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Found it


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just tried, no delivery available, and not available at my local store


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheers reserved a lot of connectors and sprayers and a hose


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have tried most of the stores in West Yorkshire but showing no delivery and no collection available. :wall:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spike_11 said:


> Cant find the 30m hose. do you think they are sold out?


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...0151&storeId=10001&productId=166180&langId=-1


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just reserved 1 gun, and 2 each of the connectors


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for this. Just got two spray guns and two aqua stop connectors for £3.50! Saved me £36.50!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=819465&categoryId=255231&langId=-1


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just collected my 5l sprayer and hose gun.

Bargain at £5.40. The lady on the till remarked 'now that's a good price!'.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

who do you see with the res number ? never done reserve and collect there


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up. Just reserved a number of things, some from my local store & some for a further a field!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> who do you see with the res number ? never done reserve and collect there


just ask any member of staff pal or normally at the parts desk


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just went to collect, some thieveing gypo robbed the 2 stop connectors off the tag 

but managed to get my gun and 2 normal connectors. the gun is £14.99!!!

i asked if they could get me some more, they said no :lol:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got a 5l sprayer! Good bit of kit. £4:50 with 10% off for ordering online. Last one too!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Where did you go if you in staffs Ian did the have the pump bottles


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just got 4 spray guns


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

3 sprayers 3 hoses a shed load of connectors ordered!!! Needless to say ill be driving round the northwest on friday to collect them all!! Thanks OP great find!!!!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

20 quid pressure washer?


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

If I order now will they still be same price when you go if you can't get today anyone know


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rollinlow said:


> If I order now will they still be same price when you go if you can't get today anyone know


This is off my email mate. I think its just the extra 10% that wont be deducted if collected after midnight Christmas day

"Don't worry if you can't make it on the first date of collection. We'll keep your order safe at the store until Tuesday 31st December. All you have to do is pop in during store hours."


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

shakey85 said:


> Just a quick question. Can you dilute ONR and keep it in the sprayers for a while or does It need to be done fresh each time.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294



Lowiepete said:


> (24) *Does diluted ONR "go off" if left?*
> No, the diluted liquid does not weaken in strength if left to stand. What does
> happen though is the blue colouration will fade almost to clear.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

No 5ltr sprayers in any of the stores anywhere near me


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

got a few ends that i reserved but they hadnt got the hosepipe i went especialy for 

worth complaining or no?


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Paul04 said:


> Cheers reserved a lot of connectors and sprayers and a hose


^^^^
:thumb::thumb:
nick.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a pump sprayer, hose gun, 30m hose, 2 aqualock connectors and a tap connector .. all for £12.60. Absolutely chuffed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ordered two hoses and two nozzles. Not available to click and collect or reserve.


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Great spot fellas, just got hozelock 30m hose and pump sprayer £9 bargin..


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks OP, I'll drink a toast to your good fortune and wish you a very merry xmas sir!!:thumb: Just reserved a hose gun for 90p, saving £14.09!!


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Brill cheers guys reserved myself a few bits over a couple of stores.

Got a hose, pump sprayer thing, connectors, spray gun etc. 

Spot on thanks.


----------



## whisp (Apr 7, 2012)

I owe the OP a drink, got a hose, three connectors and a spray gun for £8.10. Got the pump sprayer reserved in Manchester. Thanks!


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Strothow said:


> Hozelock connectors are 1 pound, sprayers are 1 pound, porta shower is 5 pound, pressure washers are 20 quid!
> 
> Keep your eyes online on 25th.


Thanks for the heads-up on these :thumb:, had to use two different stores but reserved, Sprayers, hose, gun and connectors .

Note to others when adding more than 1 item at a time it would then say "not available", so try 1 at time :thumb:


----------



## Kasss Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting Strothow, one £4.50 Pump sprayer reserved. :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Pressure washer, hose ends, lances and the triggers. Saved about £100!!


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pressure sprayer, hose and a few connectors £12.60 bargain :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

All sold out near me! :-( Hey Ho!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad it's been of use to those with stock! :thumb:


----------



## Ricky_25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Picked up a 10 meter hose for my Halfords pressure washer for £1.80 Bargain haha - even the kid on the checkout couldn't believe it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried 5 times and had a bit of luck order to collect as said 1 at a time got a few thanks


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Picked one of my 3 tonight from Bury along with a Hozelock multi spray gun (£1).

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=384379&categoryId=255231&langId=-1

It is boxed up as a Hozelock Portable Shower but is essentially exactly the same as the portable car wash.

http://www.hozelock.com/spraying/sprayers-for-leisure-use/portashower-7.html

£40 worth of Hozelock gear for £5.50.


----------



## mikeszetec (Dec 22, 2013)

ordered hosepipe and hozelock car wash and its ready to collect. thanks


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you change the shower head of the 5l sprayer?
I thought it would be a power spray head


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_811701_langId_-1_categoryId_165572

reduced to £40, been waiting for this to be reduced for a VERY long time!!


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

gutted i.ve missed this, all my local stores got nothing left


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

My local store sold out everything i wanted!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing in Scotland for anything..lol big con..typical Halfarce


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Definitely a con with all the people that have got stuff


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Collecting mine in the morning..plus 10% off too..


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Nowt in my local store or for 10 miles around!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

yep all out of stock, was going to buy loads of it!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Bugger! Nothing left in East Anglia! Or East Midlands too!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing near me sadly  might nip down the local tomorrow to see what they have in store (if anything)


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

nothing available in any of my local stores, although i got a £25 halfords voucher for xmas so il have a wee nosey in there tomorrow


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ordered a socket set to collect, no e-mail or text to confirm yet I have the reserve/order code ??


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

ordered a sprayer and £1 glass cleaner.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rundie said:


> ordered a socket set to collect, no e-mail or text to confirm yet I have the reserve/order code ??


Don't be worrying mate. I ordered a pressure sprayer yesterday morning, didn't receive any text or email but when I went to collect it last night it had been picked and was waiting there for me at the parts desk with my order number


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

i can not see them online is this instore only


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ordered a sprayer for £5, multi tap connector, outdoor tap connector and two hose ends for about £9


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Moggytom said:


> i can not see them online is this instore only


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_166180_langId_-1_categoryId_255231

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241043_langId_-1_categoryId_255232

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_384379_langId_-1_categoryId_255231

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_717967_langId_-1_categoryId_255231


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_166180_langId_-1_categoryId_255231
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241043_langId_-1_categoryId_255232
> 
> ...


Ta for that !


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

I know this might be a strange question, but what happens if I go in tomorrow and they have already sold it? Do they pick the items before they open? I will be there hopefully for 9am opening.


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you reserved online they pick them and store them until you pick up.


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Just spent 10 mins ordering a load only to get to checkout and they saying not available in my nearest 3 stores, anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep had the same problem. Going to pop down and try my luck in store.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I do hope all you "savers"  are going through "Quidco" to get a few more pence back, and a few more bobs on more expensive things!! :thumb: 
I'm due £38.75 back for purchases I've made on different sites over the Grimbo period, so that's "nice"  yes "ONLY" a few pence here and there, but plop it all together, and Bobs your great Aunt no one talks to  loads saved!! :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Clyde said:


> Yep had the same problem. Going to pop down and try my luck in store.


me to going to do the same


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Just had a phone call (voice message left ) to say the item I reserved , they don't have my in stock.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

slineclean said:


> Just had a phone call (voice message left ) to say the item I reserved , they don't have my in stock.


Yes I checked when the article was posted, Sutton, Erdington or Perry Barr dont have them, neither further away like Bordsley Green , Walsall Cannock Aldridge, Wolverhampton or Cannock.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

picked up my portable shower this morning £4.50, and 18 pence back from Quidco :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

All out of stock anywhere near me. Tried to get the pressure sprayer and the hose. The have some at Loughborough if anyone is interested but I am full of a cold so don't fancy driving that far


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

ive just been to my local one to pick up a few bits that i had ordered , and found that they had a pw in there down from 79.99 to 20 , the guy thought the price must be wrong , but it was not , happy days , 

to anyone ,if you cant see it online , pop in and have a look as they sometimes still have them in stock , the guy did say that there would be more bargains soon .


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

i went to look and all out


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Same here little to no hozelock stock


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Halfords are *****


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

Apparently they sold my hose this morning BEFORE looking at the reservation pick lists. What a bunch of f***wits


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Halfords are ### :? censored:


No need for this! They may be useless but this language isn't acceptable!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

pretty sure if you reserved someting and they sold it it is there fault and you are still entitled to the item when they get it back in stock. its their fault not your. On another note i went and picked up my 3 hoses 3 sprayers and £20 worth of adapters this morning.. Great Buy!!!! and everything was there!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

jenks said:


> No need for this! They may be useless but this language isn't acceptable!


:thumb:


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

They are truly useless. Went in at 9am to pick up the pump sprayer I reserved as it said it was in stock, arrived and they said they didn't have any...


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Managed to collect my stuff this morning, pretty glad i went in when i did the place was in chaos! There were reservation slips everywhere the girl dealing with me went and picked my stuff from the shelf when she returned " bad news one of connectors not available" no problem i thought, but where is the sprayer? Back to the shelf last one there phew!! There must have been plenty of dissapointed people though i can't complain 4 connectors, pressure sprayer and 30m hose = £11 :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive complained to them , i dont think its fair letting folk reserve stuff and in my case driving 20 miles to collect only to be told nah we aint got it , i mean whats the point no one called or emailed to say its not there


----------



## joemck (Apr 14, 2013)

Ignore the website I tried to reserve and said no stock. Went in store this morning and had everything but the pump wash


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh dear boys! 
I picked up mine just now! Although I wouldn't have at all been surprised if they had been sold or didn't have any. 
3 for £13.50!! Saved £61.50!!!!!!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Their customer service is very poor! Despite seeing that I have a very unsteady
gait, they made me walk the length of the store, and then, despite seeing my 
walking stick had fallen over, invited me to hike to yet another till, because that 
one was for cash deals. Needless to say, I refused.

However, on my way out, right adjacent to the till at the door, I saw these
mats for a tenner a pack - usually £25+ on eBay. At least the guy helped me
out to the car with them.

That was worth the trip...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing at 2 of my local stores! Got a portable 5L pressure sprayer from B&Q though for £20. Not as much of a bargain but will see if it is any good!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Halfords are #####


Why's that?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I keep looking at the £5 drift truck lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

managed to get 1 hozelock connector for £1, everything else not there lol


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I keep looking at the £5 drift truck lol


Don't waste your money, got one and they are rubbish lol.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Picked up my 170 piece pro socket set, got it home and took out of the packaging and found the plastic carry case was badly cracked on one corner. So, a return trip that involved me and the assistant opening another two before we found one un-damaged.
Not the end of the world, bit annoying though.


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

So thanks to you guys, last night I reserved a hp2000 pressure washer and 10m replacement hose and hose lock spray gun which came to £29.70 after discounts and then when I went into store this morning I noticed they had some more pressure washers on the shelf so treated my dad to a hp1500 pressure washer and 10m replacement hose for an extra £22. So a grand total of £51.70. 

Really couldn't believe I got it all for that. The lad in the store had to check the price of the £20 one on the shelf and looked a bit puzzled at the price. So a big heads up for everyone for posting or I wouldn't have gone!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> Halfords are #####


Good grief - that is really not appropriate! We are only discussing hoses! The world is not going to stop spinning on it's axis!! Get some sense of reality!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Where's the hp2000 washer for £20


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

Hp2000 was £27 on line and hp1500 was £20 in store when I went. Got them both at Carlisle store. Staff very helpful as well.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rollinlow said:


> Where's the hp2000 washer for £20


It was £20 in store at Gateshead on Christmas Eve

£30 online

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_819465_langId_-1_categoryId_255231


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

1500 is 20 quid, 2000 has never been 20, it is 30.


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...-1&catalogId=10151&ddkey=http:SearchCmdMobile
I picked up this 90 piece pro tool set, 54 percent off I just couldn't say no to be honest!  also go some primer and paint and filler for my alloy refurb but nothing good on the clearance table for me


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Just picked up 2 pressure washers £20 each! Bargain price and hozelock gun n more connectors at £1 each
:detailer:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This is mine with RDS in it and rose attachment detached:










Then shown after being applied to bodywork



















A lot less mess than my snowfoam.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

is that snowfoam in the sprayer?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

No mate, it's diluted Rapid Dirt Shifter which was then jetwashed off leaving a squeaky clean finish.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i got a kingfisher 5 litre one, ive filled it with diluted snow foam to use it up.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> No mate, it's diluted Rapid Dirt Shifter which was then jetwashed off leaving a squeaky clean finish.


what dolution ratio did you use? is it still as effective?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

w138pbo said:


> what dolution ratio did you use? is it still as effective?


I just used a dilution ratio of 1:1 initially as a trial. Was very effective indeed.


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

will it strip wax?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

No, it's LSP safe


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I just used a dilution ratio of 1:1 initially as a trial. Was very effective indeed.


only used it neat my try diluting it. have one bottle left. trip to the supermarkets to pick up some more if i can find it on offer again.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the snowfoam has sunk to the bottom on the mix I done lol


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Just grabbed 3 hoses 10m for £2 each!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Still no pump sprayers, keep nipping in.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I managed to get two pumps prayers, last two I must add from charlton branch in London! Was not a pleasant journey home on public transport but chuffed with my purchase!


----------



## garmcqui (Dec 30, 2013)

anyone else noticed the pump sprayers etc have disappeared off the website?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

garmcqui said:


> anyone else noticed the pump sprayers etc have disappeared off the website?


And also off the shelves!


----------



## garmcqui (Dec 30, 2013)

most of the links in this thread just take you to the Halfords homepage now


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Some of the stuff is still available though I had a cheeky look last night.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Still no pump sprayers, keep nipping in.


No point buddy, discontinued.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Went in Manchester Fort store today to get the £5 Autoglym kit and noticed the Hoselock hose triggers that I paid £1 for 2 weeks ago are now back up to £14.99.


----------

